

London Hacker News meetup talk videos - ig1
http://skillsmatter.com/event-details/home/hacker-news-london-meetup-june/js-2154

======
owenb
Hi all

Big thanks to the excellent Skills Matter for hosting this meetup and getting
the video out so quickly. We've been overwhelmed by the interest in
SocketStream and the number of people who've already started experimenting
with real-time games, wikis, and more.

Unfortunately the video cuts off at a crucial point: The last slides talks
about how we want to do testing and scaling differently, and in particular how
SocketStream is still _highly experimental_ and subject to a lot of change in
the future as we learn more and refine our ideas.

After playing back the video I also want to clarify the reference to Gmail I
made at the beginning. We have shown an early version of SocketStream and the
websocket concept to an ex-Googler now at AOL who's been involved in many
projects at Google, including Gmail.

He loves the idea and mentioned he would let the Gmail team know about it as
the '100% websocket approach' potentially solves many of the problems they had
wrestling with AJAX and long polling. We would certainly welcome their
thoughts and contributions, along with everyone else's. We have some big
problems to solve in this space and are the first to recognise we can't do it
all alone.

So please go forth, have fun, and see what you can create. We are already hard
at work on the next version which will include support for the new features in
Socket.IO 0.7, plus a website for SocketStream containing full documentation
and an 'live' API guide. Please follow @socketstream for other exciting
developments coming soon.

------
minikomi
Sorry for the stupid question - how does one get this onto my pod (iphone)?
Would like to see the socketstream vid on my way home but unfortunately trying
to go to vimeo to download is telling me the vid is private..

------
ggordan
I was disappointed to see that it was booked up. Mind you, I did only notice
it the day before. Next time!

------
ig1
Including AOL's talk launching SocketStream and my own talk on Facebook Ad
optimization.

~~~
revorad
Both were excellent talks. The SocketStream one is a bit long, but still quite
interesting. The talk by Andrew from Tribesports was also good - very exciting
and fun startup.

------
xedarius
Damn missed this, will further meetups be announced on the skillsmatter
website?

~~~
ig1
<http://www.meetup.com/HNLondon/>

------
aw3c2
Any chance that you could offer download links?

~~~
ig1
It's not my site (it's run by @skillsmatter who host/sponsor the HN meetup),
it might be worth asking them on twitter though.

